# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  لعبة منتشرة في جميع المنتديات

## معاذ ملحم

[align=center]هذا شرح اللعبة :



في البداية أقترح عليكم كلمة , و الي راح يجي بعدي يكتب جنبها مذا تعني له مثال :

كمبيوتر = انترنت







الي بعدي انترنت= شات



الي بعدو شات = علاقات


الي بعدو علاقات = مشاكل


الي بعدو مشاكل = زواج





نبدأ بكلمة : وجبة[/align]

----------


## الاء

وجبه : شاورما

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> وجبه : شاورما


[align=center]طيب احكي كلمة ثانية :SnipeR (62): [/align]

----------


## الاء

كيف يعني ؟؟؟

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]يعني اكتبي كلمة 

عشان نجكيلك كلمة مثلها[/align]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> وجبه : شاورما


شاورما= زاكي

----------


## الاء

زاكي : شوكلاته

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شوكلاته = بتجنن

----------


## الاء

بتجنن : انا 
ههههههه
بمززح

بتجنن : البسه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

البسه = غاليه كثييييير

----------


## معاذ ملحم

واو شو زاكي = الذره لما تكون ساخنه وعليها ملح  :SnipeR (31):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

طيبه 

لبنه

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

غاليه كتير =مو منيح

----------


## ديالا

مومنيح=خبر مو منيح

----------


## تاج النساء

يا سلام = يا عيني

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يا عيني = شو هيه بتجنن  :Icon18:

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

شو هيه بتجنن.. وهيه اموره كمان

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اموره كمان = الدراسه في جامعه اليرموك

----------


## تحية عسكريه

إذاعة اليرموك اف ام

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

اذاعه اليرموك اف ام = حلوه كتير

----------


## تاج النساء

العيون

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

العيون...حلوين

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

حلوين = اعضاء المنتدى

----------


## تحية عسكريه

أعضاء المنتدى = أقلامهم مبدعة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اقلامهم مبدعه = اعضاء المنتدى المميزين

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اعضاء المنتدى المميزين = رائعين ومبدعين

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

حلوين = اعضاء المنتدى

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اعضاء المنتدى = جامعيين   :SnipeR (97):  :SnipeR (22):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

جامعيين :SnipeR (97):  :SnipeR (22):  = طلاب وطالبات كليه الحصن

----------


## معاذ ملحم

طلاب كلية الحصن = مميزين 

و معاذ بني ملحم الاروع 

 :SnipeR (1):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

معاذ بني ملحم اروع = بني ملحم كلهم رائعين

----------


## معاذ ملحم

تسلمي خيتي .... الانتي الاصل والجود والله 

ومشكوره على الاطراء الرائع

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

تسلم معاذ

الحب= قلب صادق

----------


## تاج النساء

العين : دموع

----------


## معاذ ملحم

دموع = القلب المجروح

----------


## تاج النساء

زهرة: العمر

----------


## معاذ ملحم

العمر = ماضي

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ماضي = ذكريات

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ذكريات = رومانسيه

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

رومنسيه = مشاعر منسيه عند الناس

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مشاعر منسيه عند الناس = عديمين إحساس

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

عديمين احساس = بدهم ضرب :SnipeR (88):  :SnipeR (88):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بدهم ضرب = بدون تسرع

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بدون تسرع = طيبه القلب

----------


## معاذ ملحم

طيبة قلب = صديقة بنت شديفات

----------


## تحية عسكريه

صديقه بنت شديفات = شخصية  مميزة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شخصية مميزه =عبدالله الشرفاء + مدينة الحسن

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> شخصية مميزه =عبدالله الشرفاء + مدينة الحسن


عبدالله الشرفا + مدينة الحسن = نتائج الشامل الله يستر

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله يستر = من الدنيا

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

من الدنيا = لسا الدنيا فيها خير بوجودكو

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بوجودكو = انا بكون مبسوط  :SnipeR (63):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مبسوط= وجودي بالمنتدى

----------


## معاذ ملحم

صديقة بنت شديفات = توقيعها حلووو كثير

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

معاذ ملحم = توقيعه احلى بكثيييييرررررر

----------


## معاذ ملحم

احلى بكثير = يكون صباحك مع فيروز و فنجان قهوه

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

يكون صباحك مع فيروز وفنجان قهوه = انت وحبيبك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

انا و حبيبي = قاعدين سوا

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

قاعدين سوا = اكله منسف

----------


## معاذ ملحم

تغديت منسف = بالجامعه الاردنية مع خالي

----------

